# New "rebootless" Nintendo Switch firmware 14.1.2 update released



## impeeza (Jun 28, 2022)

ha ha ha,  published at same time


----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jun 28, 2022)

Big N back at it again i see.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 28, 2022)

So what changed within the firmware then..? What's the REAL changelog? We all know what Nintendo's bogus changelog says...


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Jun 28, 2022)

Jayro said:


> So what changed within the firmware then..? What's the REAL changelog? We all know what Nintendo's bogus changelog says...


They updated the badwords list and the systemupdate version (obviously).
Nintendo’s changelog says nothing because there is not changelog for this one


----------



## Jayro (Jun 28, 2022)

ZachyCatGames said:


> They updated the badwords list and the systemupdate version (obviously).
> Nintendo’s changelog says nothing because there is not changelog for this one


Any clue what words specifically got added/changed?


----------



## Reploid (Jun 28, 2022)

I'm shocked how not-lazy they are about it.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Jun 28, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Any clue what words specifically got added/changed?


Scires said they blocked ‘milf’, no clue what else got added or changed. Don’t feel like checking.


----------



## regnad (Jun 28, 2022)

Ugh. I imagine I’m probably going to have to come up with new nicknames for my ACNH villagers to call me.


----------



## zxr750j (Jun 28, 2022)

Nothing wrong with a milf, the elderly should get more attention...


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 28, 2022)

lol I guess I wont have to worry about this typo.... Cookies and Milf


----------



## banjojohn (Jun 28, 2022)

How about "gilf" and "ggilf" then?


----------



## Viri (Jun 28, 2022)

They updated the Switch to censor milf?


----------



## Spider_Man (Jun 28, 2022)

There's no need to update and hasn't been for a while, im still on 13.1.0.


----------



## K3N1 (Jun 28, 2022)

Well shit they took off my favorite word and deemed it as bad.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 28, 2022)

Jayro said:


> So what changed within the firmware then..? What's the REAL changelog? We all know what Nintendo's bogus changelog says...


General stability improvements to enhance the user's experience


----------



## HideoKojima (Jun 28, 2022)

Where are all the fuse counters at?


----------



## susbaconhairman (Jun 28, 2022)

I think this kind of thing happened to my 3DS a few weeks ago, for some reason I got a notification for the update but nobody else did (I guess I was just online when they released it). The firmware version didn't change and all it did I think was remove the credit card option for funds on the eShop 
I also was able to manually update it in settings, after I clicked cancel on the update popup.
Nobody beloved I was telling the truth either, just because they didn't get a notification, but I've read in my NN3DS manual that they said they can update whenever they want without telling you


----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jun 28, 2022)

susbaconhairman said:


> I think this kind of thing happened to my 3DS a few weeks ago, for some reason I got a notification for the update but nobody else did (I guess I was just online when they released it). The firmware version didn't change and all it did I think was remove the credit card option for funds on the eShop
> I also was able to manually update it in settings, after I clicked cancel on the update popup.
> Nobody beloved I was telling the truth either, just because they didn't get a notification, but I've read in my NN3DS manual that they said they can update whenever they want without telling you


Indeed. Someone who is Beloved. I won't believe ether


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2022)

No idea what is rebootless mean. No idea.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jun 28, 2022)

My Switch is still on plain ol' 14.0.0, it seems. Maybe I'll update when 14.2 or whatever comes out.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jun 28, 2022)

spotanjo3 said:


> No idea what is rebootless mean. No idea.


The update doesn't require your Switch to reboot, like it normally does; it just stays turned on. 
Think of it like, I dunno, updating your graphics drivers (for example, Nvidia GeForce Experience); your computer doesn't need to shut down and restart itself, it just updates without major interruption, and far quicker too. Same thing here, essentially.


----------



## Zonark (Jun 28, 2022)

Legit think they are trolling us


----------



## susbaconhairman (Jun 28, 2022)

SUS indees


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 28, 2022)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Scires said they blocked ‘milf’, no clue what else got added or changed. Don’t feel like checking.


MILF? I'd be more worried if it was a GILF.

Nothing wrong with an older woman, but a very old woman.. that's something I'd not rather go into.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Jun 28, 2022)

Rebootless? How can it flash firmware with it still running?


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jun 28, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> Rebootless? How can it flash firmware with it still running?


It's not replacing or otherwise affecting anything important; just a file or something.
The same thing sometimes happens on regular computers; smaller updates that don't touch the boot process or critical DLLs or anything important, and thus can be done without needing to restart.


----------



## smf (Jun 28, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> MILF? I'd be more worried if it was a GILF.


I think they want to avoid anything "I'd like to fuck".

Whether it's Monkeys or Goats.


----------



## impeeza (Jun 28, 2022)

Gypsymerchant said:


> Is there anything good in the update?





ZachyCatGames said:


> They updated the badwords list and the systemupdate version (obviously).
> Nintendo’s changelog says nothing because there is not changelog for this one



Only update the list of "Bad" words not allowed on nicknames nor some chats.




spotanjo3 said:


> No idea what is rebootless mean. No idea.





Ondrashek06 said:


> Rebootless? How can it flash firmware with it still running?



As only a few files are updated, and these files are not part of the system nor the Home program they can be written any time, and not need you system to reboot.  Not even the system version is changed, only a internal release number was bumped, still the 14.1.2 system version is displayed.  The firmware version changed from 14.1.2.0060 to 14.1.2.5060.

As no important file changed, Atmosphère do not need update, nor new bootlogo sigpatches.


----------



## spaceworld_5 (Jun 28, 2022)

spotanjo3 said:


> No idea what is rebootless mean. No idea.


it means that you don’t need to reboot the switch


----------



## TomSwitch (Jun 28, 2022)

spotanjo3 said:


> No idea what is rebootless mean. No idea.


It means no reboot after the update. If something is loaded in memory you want the new version to be loaded so you reboot.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 28, 2022)

smf said:


> I think they want to avoid anything "I'd like to fuck".
> 
> *Whether it's Monkeys or Goats.*


That's just bestiality at that point.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 28, 2022)

>you cant type milf on the switch anymore

why even live
literary 1984


----------



## binkinator (Jun 28, 2022)

God damn it.  I went and Leeroy Jenkins’d this and now I can’t msg my wife anymore…WTF!  How to downgrade?


----------



## impeeza (Jun 28, 2022)

So far no need for new sigpatches nor Atmosphère update:


----------



## impeeza (Jun 28, 2022)

So, if your dog, cousin, wife's boyfriend, etc. "Accidentally" update your Switch, do not need to make a fuzz about it.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 28, 2022)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Scires said they blocked ‘milf’, no clue what else got added or changed. Don’t feel like checking.


if they axed 420 for obvious reasons i will be very sad cause i wanted to name my Sprigato that for the same obvious reason


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 28, 2022)

impeeza said:


> So, if your dog, cousin, wife's boyfriend, etc. "Accidentally" update your Switch, do not need to make a fuzz about it.


unless you'd like to name your Gardevoir milf for some reason you sick freaks


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2022)

Thank you guys


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jun 28, 2022)

I want to remove this bad word list on the Nintendo Switch and call everyone a ****. Because I care. 

Actually, why not just have it where you could make your own li- (glitches) *NINTENDO HAS ALL CONTROL. NINTENDO HAS ALL CONTROL. NINTENDO HAS ALL CONTROL.*


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Jun 29, 2022)

From the phrasing in the title I thought they removed the restart option


----------



## susbaconhairman (Jun 29, 2022)

You got aids from ur dog


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 4, 2022)

They are banning the N _ _ _ A word.


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Aug 30, 2022)

HarvHouHacker said:


> I want to remove this bad word list on the Nintendo Switch and call everyone a ****. Because I care.


Too bad no one in this community either cares enough to attempt to patch it or doesn't want to for fear it'll cause bans if you do.


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Aug 30, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> unless you'd like to name your Gardevoir milf for some reason you sick freaks


Probably can still use PKhex to do that.


----------

